# salary help



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I am in discussions with a company to move to KL and be their General Manager but have no idea on what would be a good salary in Malaysia. I appreciate the cost of living is much lower than UK, but what would I need to earn to be comfortable and be able to save a decent amount?

Thanks in advance


----------



## asiatravels888 (Feb 7, 2010)

*KL salary package*



SBP said:


> I am in discussions with a company to move to KL and be their General Manager but have no idea on what would be a good salary in Malaysia. I appreciate the cost of living is much lower than UK, but what would I need to earn to be comfortable and be able to save a decent amount?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have lived and worked in KL as an executive recuiter. I have some detailed experience and suggestions. you can write me at asiatravels888 at yahoo dot com for more advice.... good luck


----------



## D888 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am also interested in this question.


----------



## nwpz (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

I've been reading this forum for some time now, and decided it was time to register 

If there is anyone here who lives in KL, what salary is needed for a single guy to live a comfortable life? I am talking about a good 2 or 3 room apartment in the central part of the city, eating out every day and shopping designer cloths now and then.

I know that in Singapore (another country that I am interested in) you need to earn atleast 7k SGD to live a good life, but how about Malaysia? Specifically in KL. 

My profession is IT/software specialist.

Many Thanks


----------

